# Canon Sale?



## eturkyolu (Jul 15, 2013)

So for the past couple of weeks, I have been trying to save some money to buy a Canon 16-35 and 70-200 f2.8. I arranged the money so that I would be able to buy the two lenses and two Heliopan ND filters for the lenses. 

I got the money arranged two days ago, However when I went on the B&H to buy the lenses, the prices were increases on both lenses. Apparently Canons Sale was over on the 7th of July. All together this increases the total price by $500. I mean I could still buy the lenses but I wouldn't have enough money to buy the filters and it would be $500 spent on nothing. 

What do you guys think I should do? Im not in a rush to buy these lenses but it would be good if I could get it by the first week of next month. Do you think Canon will have another sale on these lenses in the upcoming weeks? OR should I just buy the lenses without the filters (How useful would a 70-200 be without an ND filter)?

Thank You Very Much!!!

***


----------



## bleephotography (Jul 15, 2013)

eturkyolu said:


> So for the past couple of weeks, I have been trying to save some money to buy a Canon 16-35 and 70-200 f2.8. I arranged the money so that I would be able to buy the two lenses and two Heliopan ND filters for the lenses.
> 
> I got the money arranged two days ago, However when I went on the B&H to buy the lenses, the prices were increases on both lenses. Apparently Canons Sale was over on the 7th of July. All together this increases the total price by $500. I mean I could still buy the lenses but I wouldn't have enough money to buy the filters and it would be $500 spent on nothing.
> 
> ...



Since you aren't in a hurry, you can always subscribe to notifications at canonpricewatch.com and pick up refurbished copies when they become available. After tax, you're looking at roughly the same amount of savings, and even more when they run their regular sales. In fact, I was able to pick up a 70-200 IS II for $1784 shipped less than a month ago! You just have to be on your toes when you receive the email(s), because both of those lenses go out of stock quickly.

FYI, the last stock of 16-35s were available (and sold out) yesterday, so it could be 1-2+ weeks before they're in stock again. However, the 70-200 hasn't been in stock for 2 weeks now, so my _guess_ is that they will be replenished sometime this week or next.

As for ND filters, that depends largely on your needs. If you're shooting video midday, then yes; they would probably come in handy. But for stills, even wide open at f/2.8, your max shutter speed should be fast enough to compensate for a proper exposure, unless you're shooting into the sun (in which case I'd be much more worried about flare). Honestly, worry about the glass now and the filters later if your budget is limited; the first is a much better investment than the latter.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 15, 2013)

Historically, another round of rebates happens in late summer or early fall. Those two lenses are often (but not always) on the rebate list.


----------



## bycostello (Jul 15, 2013)

you answered your own question, you are not in a hurry


----------



## eturkyolu (Jul 15, 2013)

> Since you aren't in a hurry, you can always subscribe to notifications at canonpricewatch.com and pick up refurbished copies when they become available. After tax, you're looking at roughly the same amount of savings, and even more when they run their regular sales. In fact, I was able to pick up a 70-200 IS II for $1784 shipped less than a month ago! You just have to be on your toes when you receive the email(s), because both of those lenses go out of stock quickly.
> 
> FYI, the last stock of 16-35s were available (and sold out) yesterday, so it could be 1-2+ weeks before they're in stock again. However, the 70-200 hasn't been in stock for 2 weeks now, so my _guess_ is that they will be replenished sometime this week or next.
> 
> As for ND filters, that depends largely on your needs. If you're shooting video midday, then yes; they would probably come in handy. But for stills, even wide open at f/2.8, your max shutter speed should be fast enough to compensate for a proper exposure, unless you're shooting into the sun (in which case I'd be much more worried about flare). Honestly, worry about the glass now and the filters later if your budget is limited; the first is a much better investment than the latter.



What are some negatives for buying refurbished, or are there any? Does it come with the same warranties as a new one?


----------



## jdramirez (Jul 15, 2013)

Wait. The rebates pop up for new all the time. Alternatively, buy a refurb which comes with a one year warranty and they are practically new. 

They have 15% sales periodically, so I definitely would go that route.


----------



## jebrady03 (Jul 15, 2013)

If you need them within the next 30 days, buy from a place that will refund the difference if the price drops. Simple solution


----------



## zim (Jul 15, 2013)

You have a budget, stick to it.
$500 is a big difference.


----------



## bleephotography (Jul 15, 2013)

eturkyolu said:


> > Since you aren't in a hurry, you can always subscribe to notifications at canonpricewatch.com and pick up refurbished copies when they become available. After tax, you're looking at roughly the same amount of savings, and even more when they run their regular sales. In fact, I was able to pick up a 70-200 IS II for $1784 shipped less than a month ago! You just have to be on your toes when you receive the email(s), because both of those lenses go out of stock quickly.
> >
> > FYI, the last stock of 16-35s were available (and sold out) yesterday, so it could be 1-2+ weeks before they're in stock again. However, the 70-200 hasn't been in stock for 2 weeks now, so my _guess_ is that they will be replenished sometime this week or next.
> >
> ...



There really aren't any; all lenses now include a 1 year warranty. Perhaps that it comes in a "white box" (which is actually a repackaged _brown_ box with Canon logos) could be considered a negative, but for the amount of money one saves it is a no-brainer.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 15, 2013)

eturkyolu said:


> So for the past couple of weeks, I have been trying to save some money to buy a Canon 16-35 and 70-200 f2.8. I arranged the money so that I would be able to buy the two lenses and two Heliopan ND filters for the lenses.
> 
> I got the money arranged two days ago, However when I went on the B&H to buy the lenses, the prices were increases on both lenses. Apparently Canons Sale was over on the 7th of July. All together this increases the total price by $500. I mean I could still buy the lenses but I wouldn't have enough money to buy the filters and it would be $500 spent on nothing.
> 
> ...


 
_'d wait until they have a sale on their refurb bodies, or keep a eye on price watch. The actual B&H or Adorama price will not appear until you put the item in the cart, so don't think the advertised price you see on the site is the lowest, it is often less in the cart._

_Forgo the Heliopan filters, they are nice filters, I have one, but I don't need or use them, so it was wasted money._


----------



## HoneyBadger (Jul 15, 2013)

I would wait. I have never bought a canon lens that wasn't on the rebate program. I can do this because it is a hobby and I have no need to rush buying my lenses. Since I started shooting a year back, rebate programs have been happening all the time so don't stress it. Also, usually you can get the lenses for below the rebate price after the rebate has been on for a few weeks. You just have to wait and have the money ready to buy. Finally, if you can wait, prices are usually lowest in late Nov/ early Dec when you can also get better rewards and free items from websites. Doing this, I managed to get my 70-200 and my 24-70 for around 1900 each new from amazon.com.

Also, I would look into b+w filters and see if they are any cheaper. Both company have great quality filters. For the 16-35 you will want the xs-pro line.


----------



## Wildfire (Jul 15, 2013)

eturkyolu said:


> What are some negatives for buying refurbished, or are there any? Does it come with the same warranties as a new one?



Negatives:
Perhaps it would be harder to re-sell a refurbished lens as opposed to a new one. However, I think most people buy a lens to use it, not sell it, so that's not really a big deal.

Positives:
Canon refurbished warranties are now 1 year, just like the new product warranties. I've bought several refurbished items from Canon and they were indistinguishable from new items. In fact, I'd argue that refurbished items are less likely to fail because they've already been repaired and tested by Canon before being sold as refurbished.

Buy refurbished!


----------



## preppyak (Jul 16, 2013)

I guess my question is, do you really need the f/2.8 lens if you believe that using it without an ND filter would render it useless? I mean, if you are constantly shooting in that bright of light that 1/8000th and f/2.8 doesn't cut it, how often would you actually be using it at f/2.8? There's obviously AF advantages, etc, just curious really.

Traditionally gear is the most expensive in the late spring and mid-summer; they've already done their sales for summer buyers, and it's usually not until early fall that they bring back good deals. That said, Canon has rarely gone more than a month without new rebates the last year and a half or so, so, if you can wait, I would.


----------

